# I would like to introduce myself



## B.L. Hall (Feb 25, 2008)

My name is Bruce. I am a Soldier currently in Iraq. Here I have a lot of time to think, so I think I will restore my boat this winter.

This is my first boat. I bought it with very little knowledge of boats of boating (still have little knowledge)…. Anyway it is a riveted aluminum 17’ with console steering and a 60hp Evenrude. 

She is old and beat up, the carpet is ragged and three different colors from patching, some of the floors have week spots and there is no storage… But, it doesn’t leak. The motor isn’t set up right (I don’t know how to fix that) but it is very slow… I have no way of knowing how fast it does go, but I have been in my brothers 14’ no deck jon with a 9.9 hp and it seemed faster.

Anyway, the motor and motor set up is for another topic of discussion later.

This is the plan I have… I would like you guys to tell me what I should change. I am a good wood worker and doing this work won’t be a problem for me. I have been told to not carpet it to save weight and all it is cosmetic that traps water against the decks… this makes sense to me. I can paint in nice and put some anti-skid stuff down on the floors. Is there anything else any of you could suggest? 

I joined a bassboat form when I first bought the boat, but all the guys there seem to have $30K plus boats and I just can’t go out and spend the money they seem to think it takes to have a boat…

I found you guys by accident, but I am really glad I did!!!!

Thanks Bruce

the one on the right is the way it is now... only really ragged...


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

Bruce,

First and most importantly Thank you for doing what you do for us! Because of people like you we can sit here and talk fishing and boats. I mean that Sincerely form the bottom of my heart. THANK YOU!

Secondly, 
Welcome to tinboats!
I am glad you found us here, and hope it will make the time pass until you get back home to work on your boat. Very nice diagram by the way! 

I have zero hand skill! SO I can not help you at all. LOL!
But I am sure others will chime in. We are a small and growing group here, but the knowledge is vast when it comes to this subject!

How much longer until you come home, and where is home?


Thanks
Jim


----------



## B.L. Hall (Feb 25, 2008)

I get back next August. I deployed last May... and I can tell you, I am ready to go home for a while. I have a brand new grandson I haven't got to meet yet. I hope that this boat will serve double duty. I am going to put a canvas top on it too, so I can go out with my wife, I can fish and she can sit and read or crochet or what ever it is that women do... thanks


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank You for your service to us and our country!! I too have heard the carpet/water theory but on a boat your size I don't think you would need to woory about that unless you plan on holding square dances on it . If you want carpet, go for it it makes the boat much more stealthy for fishing. Looking at your drawings, you might want to keep the front trolling motor centered on the bow as well.

As far as tips, I will just repeat those I have been given. Use regular pine wood and plywood sealed well with an aftermarket sealant be it the epoxy resin or in my case thompsons water seal. Use stainless steel screws/nuts/bolts/washers/ and if you carpet staples. Lastly make it the way YOU want it and it will work best for you. That is the beauty of customizing your own boat. You can make it the way you need it to be! Take your time, have fun, and most importantly take LOTS of pictures to share with us!!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you for protecting our country. You guys over there put a lot at risk for us. I am very grateful or that.

The only problem I see is that you should have that trolling motor centered. The boat will track better. And definately use regular wood with a sealer. You can always go to Lowes and get carpet pretty cheaply and glue it down so there are no staples.

Other than that, your setup looks nice.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard the site and thanks for joining and doing what you do!

Get your fellow fishermen to join as well - can never have too many members from the Armed Forces!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome to the site and thank you for your service, it is greatly appreciated.

I like your boat drawings and I also like your planned setup. The only thing I would be concerned about is the size of the front deck. Depending on what kind of fishing you will be doing you will be fine, but when bass fishing I prefer to stand on the front deck, and it seems the console placement might hinder movement on the deck.


----------



## Ouachita (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks good! I like your design. Looks like you would have a lot of storage. I hope you are back home safe soon to get started on it.


----------



## ky_madman (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Thanks for your service! I, myself, am a Gulf War Vet and Disabled American Veteran! Be careful and God Speed.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome Aboard and thank you for your service! 8) . Lots of good people here with plenty of advice.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know much (anything) about boats, but welcome. Thanks for your service. We are all really grateful for all that y'all do.


----------



## pbw (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like a good project if you are near Kentucky I'm down for coming and lending a hand.

Have a safe trip home man.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard!!!!! A big Thanks for everything you do!!!!!!!


----------



## shizzy (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Your service in our armed forces is appreciated.


----------



## switchback (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for your service and all the other guys there to.


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard! It has already been stated but it's worth stating again... thank you for all you have done and continue to do!

Your new design looks sweet. Should make for a fantastic river boat.


----------



## JustFishN (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the site!! But most of all... THANK YOU


----------



## Popeye (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for your service. I am slightly confused (as is often the case). Is the picture on the left what you want it to look like after you modify the version on the right?


----------

